# HELP please is my frog dying!!



## weasel117 (Feb 14, 2008)

hey everybody i need help my dumpy tree frog that i bought @ a reptile show has white dots on his face what is it and what can i do?and he hasnt eaten since i got em i need help bad


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

not too sure what that is, sounds like a fungus. all i can sugest is you quarantine the frog and make sure he is kept warm and humid. do you use uv lighting? i find this ups there appitite, just a thought, sorry not much help


----------



## weasel117 (Feb 14, 2008)

*tank you sooooooo much im trying it*

thanks


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

no worries any thing i can do to try and help. keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm sure you are aware to make a fungus thrive it must be kept in a warm damp environment. On your amphibian is the perfect place.

Asuming the white blemishes are indeed a fungus I would recoommend a big cleanout of the accommodation (Exoterra??) and replace all substrates and anythign that may be contaminated with the fungus.

If you keep him with any others seperate them immediately. 

I have just had a conversation with my college lecturer who is top when it comes to management of extocis. He suggests until you are able to get your dumpy to a vet keep the accommodation dryer than normal.

If in an exoterra only spray two of the walls of the exoterra with water. Do this twice a day. Thsi will provide enough moisture for the dumpy but not enough for the fungus to thrive.

Most important thing is to get it to a vet.. preferably a specialist as they will be able to tell you exactly what is going on.

Keep me updated.
Rou
: victory:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks for the info on the humidity levels, will keep that in mind if i ever get any probs myself.

just goes to show how the obvious is sometimes the worst!!!!!!!!!!

were does your college lecture, do you know of any amphibian courses i can do?
been looking to do one for a while now


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

knighty said:


> thanks for the info on the humidity levels, will keep that in mind if i ever get any probs myself.
> 
> just goes to show how the obvious is sometimes the worst!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I go to college at Filton, Bristol. It is a really good college to study animal management at as they have a wide variety of specialists to teach each unit ie. exotic specialist, wildlife specialist, veterinary care specialist etc.

I dont know of any courses that solely run amphibian courses but try checking it out on a website named UCAS. UCAS is just for those who are looking for a course or don't know where they are headed in higher education.

Just type in UCAS in Google and it should pop up.

Let me know of what you mind as it would be intersting to know for furture reference.

: victory:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks for that, will let you know what i find


----------

